# Name Bibby Lines new bulk carrier & get tea with Sir Michael at Bibby Line HQ



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

More details here...

http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/live...sir-michael-at-bibby-line-hq-100252-26831718/


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Do you think they will give it the name which is on everyone's lips (in memory of) or leave well alone?


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

chadburn said:


> Do you think they will give it the name which is on everyone's lips (in memory of) or leave well alone?


Put the suggestion forward and see how it is received. The firm want the public to name the ship and seem happy to accept any suggestion.


----------



## Wanstead (Jun 3, 2010)

Derbyshire might not be welcome in some quarters! Although, I think it is worth considering. It will lay to rest a lot of negativity.


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Calling the new ship either Derbyshire or Liverpool Bridge would probably be uncomfortable to some but maybe those who lost loved ones in that tragedy should be asked if they would like the Derbyshire name brought back.

The cir***stances of the loss of the original Derbyshire will always remain difficult to cope with for those immediately involved through their losses of loved ones, but in some ways having a new ship bearing the name could be seen as a new start and a living, working memorial to those who lost their lives aboard the old Derbyshire/Liverpool Bridge


----------



## Andrew Craig-Bennett (Mar 13, 2007)

If I recall correctly, the last _Cambridgeshire_ was severely damaged by a cargo of sulphur loaded out of Vancouver in the Eighties. I was running CNCo's bulkers at that time and was very much concerned about this particular cargo, as it was well known to cause damage but the shippers and charterers always denied it. Bibbys took the bull by the horns and sued and won a famous victory, greatly assisted as I recall by the evidence of their Mate, who demolished the cross examining QC rather smartly.

So I reckon _Cambridgeshire_ would be a good joss name.


----------



## nesloone (Aug 3, 2010)

I think a new name with the prefix Bibby will be more appreciated these days, also for commercial use around the World.


----------

